# #08 - Adventures in Squatting with Homes Not Jails



## Matt Derrick (Oct 1, 2018)

_Link: https://youtu.be/9dkUp3n1Gzs_​

This week we'll be speaking with Wren and Stix as they recall some of their previous work opening abandoned buildings for squatters in the San Francisco bay area.

The StP podcast is a weekly series discussing various topics related to underground travel and the community around the website Squat the Planet. Join us each week as we have a rotating cast of folks sharing their experiences in travel and answering your questions.

***************

-- Show Notes --

Homes not Jails:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homes_Not_Jails
https://www.foodnotbombs.net/homes_not_jails.html
https://archiv.squat.net/notrespassing/1.html

***************

Join the 1# online community for misfit travelers! It's free, and you can find more information about traveling for free or cheap, and network with other hitchhikers, hobos, and migrant punks of the traveler underground!

https://squattheplanet.com

***************

Buy some of our unique and interesting crap! Bandanas, stickers, patches, and more stuff for travelers of the nomadic underground:

https://www.etsy.com/shop/SquatThePlanet

***************

Join us for our annual Dirty Scouts Jamboree! This even takes place every November in the infamous squatter town in the desert, Slab City! Meet and learn from other travelers while partying in an anarchist library where you can take and donate books as you please! Best of all, it's free!

https://squattheplanet.com/fest

***************

Get Social 

Twitter --- http://twitter.com/squattheplanet
Facebook --- http://facebook.com/squattheglobe
Instagram --- http://instagram.com/squattheplanet


----------



## aimsquatdoc (Nov 7, 2018)

I am with a group of film students looking to make a short documentary about squatting in San Francisco. If you live/are squatting in or around SF Bay and would be willing to be interviewed and/or show us around your squat please respond to this thread so that we can get in touch. We can blur out your face in the doc if desired.


----------

